# Out In The Country - Video Tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The Dog Night classic.....i hope this video will be helpful to anyone wanting to play this great tune. Thanks for watching. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSh1Ka4WSz4


----------

